# 9/5 Surgery Update



## Ashaki (Aug 5, 2010)

Daughter went down for surgery about 11 am today. The surgeon came in to talk with me about 2ish as it took a little longer than he thought. She got to her room at almost 4pm. The throat doesn't hurt her unless she coughs but, her neck is giving her do much pain.

The synthetic hormones and calcium starts tomorrow before she goes home. He told us she could go to school Monday however, I'm giving her more heal time. Want to make sure she is ready to go back pain free and meds not making her sick.

I hate seeing her hurting! She's been such a trooper through this and this was her first surgery ever.

The nodule is going under the microscope so, I'll post results when I get them.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

She should not be feeling any pain. They need to give her more pain medications.

Ice in one of those hospital bags laid on her neck will help with pain and swelling.


----------



## Ashaki (Aug 5, 2010)

The starter dose of the thyroid pill was started at 6:18 this morning. The dosage is at 100 mcg. Her weight is 125 lbs.

She has improved throughout the night had a better nurse so, she has been pain free, eating and drinking also getting out of bed for short walks to the bathroom. The doc said lastnight if everything goes okay through the night we will get to leave here around noon today.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Glad to hear they got her pain under control.

My Thyroidectomy experience was 27 hours door to door. It's not uncommon to go home the next day.

Keep a cool pack on her throat to help with swelling.



> The dosage is at 100 mcg. Her weight is 125 lbs.


For her weight that is a good starting dose. Manufacturer recommends 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight and her 125lbs converst over to a 95mcg dose.

Be sure to insist on Free T-4 and Free T-3 when they draw labs to see how the replacement is working and to make sure she is converting properly.


----------



## Ashaki (Aug 5, 2010)

Okay, thank you! She just had that dosage this morning. So, I'm sure they'll do bloodwork again before we leave. I'll make sure to ask and get the results.

I'm so happy she is doing so much better today even wanted to eat this morning. Smoothie, blueberry begal and a yogurt it was!

The Dr's are so impressed she has no swelling, no redness, no drain tube. Just inner stitches and steri strip over that will all fall off on its on in about 2 weeks. I'm so glad we found this board can't say I still wasn't scared! Just easier knowing what to exspect and a great place to get answers/support when needed!

Thank you All so much!


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm glad to hear she's doing well


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That's great news! She did better than I did--I was allergic to the anesthesia and the steri strips, so it wasn't much fun for the first 48 hours.

If she starts to feel jumpy or anxious or hot or has a fast heart rate, you can stay off the thyroid medication for a few days. She may or may not have what's called a "thyroid dump" that happens during surgery--basically the thyroid gets squeezed around during surgery and dumps all of its remaining hormones into the body. I had it since it took an effort to get my thyroid out and I stayed off the meds for days until I felt better.


----------



## Ashaki (Aug 5, 2010)

So, far she hasn't had that thyroid dump! Her blood test showed calcium levels in the normal range however, they put her on a 20 day run of them incase the transplant doesn't take. They did not run a free t3 or free t4 before we left. Follow up appoint will be mailed out to us this week.

The only confusion I have is if she gets numb on lips or tingly they said 4 tums and a full glass of water. Okay, there's many different mgs of tums so, is it the 750mgs,1000mgs?!?

And the pharmacy gave me over the counter calcium supplement said it was cheaper that way but, she was prescribed 1250 mgs and the ones he gave are only 1200. She is to take them 3 times a day. Is this okay?!?


----------



## jade (Aug 6, 2013)

I bought the 1000mg Tums though I ended up not needing them since I didn't have any calcium problems. My best guess would be to take three if they're the 1000mg. Four if they're the 750mg. I don't think it matters that it's only 1200, that's pretty close. The body can only absorb so much calcium at one time anyway. Just space them throughout the day...morning, noon and night.


----------

